# Probleme mit localhost



## Schaaaf (10. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit MySQL:

Ich bekomme bei der Ausführung von 
mysqladmin -u root -h localhost -p ping
nach Eingabe des Passwortes eine Fehlermeldung :
"Can't connect to MySQL server on "localhost" <10061>
Check that mysqld is running on localhost and that the port is 3306.
You can check this by doing "telnet localhost 3306""

Das habe ich dann auch getan, dann stand da:
"Connecting to localhost..." und dann ging das Eingabefenster einfach weg.

Was kann ich jetzt tun.

Bin noch sehr neu auf dem Gebiet. 

MFG


----------



## z-mon (10. Okt 2010)

Guten Abend Schaaaf,

hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Eckdaten? Was für ein OS nutzt du? Wie hast du MySQL installiert? Lief der MySQL Server bereits schonmal? Hast du weitere Server bei dir lokal installiert?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Schaaaf (11. Okt 2010)

*Was für ein OS nutzt du? *
---> Windows

*Wie hast du MySQL installiert?*
---> habe es nach Plan installiert, wie es auf der Webseite 15 Datenbanken in Eclipse: Auszug aus Kapitel 15 Datenbanken in Eclipse aus dem Buch Java 6 lernen mit Eclipse 
beschrieben.

*Lief der MySQL Server bereits schonmal? *
---> habe es gestern erst installiert. Unter Systemsteuerung -> System -> Dienste steht das MySQl gestartet ist. 

*Hast du weitere Server bei dir lokal installiert?*
---> nein, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (11. Okt 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal.
Versuch mal statt localhost die ip 127.0.0.1


----------



## Schaaaf (11. Okt 2010)

mysqladmin -u root -h 127.0.0.1 -p ping

Macht keinen Unterschied. Die Konsole zeigt gleiche Fehlermeldung und schließt dann von allein


----------



## ARadauer (11. Okt 2010)

welche Fehlermeldung?


----------



## z-mon (11. Okt 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> welche Fehlermeldung?



Die wird er wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell lesen können da es sich danach anhört das er den Befehl über Start => Ausführen eingibt.

Schaaaf, bitte gebe deinen Befehl mal direkt in die Konsole ein (Start => Ausführen => "cmd" => "mysqladmin -u root -h 127.0.0.1 -p ping"). Dann siehst du auch die konkrete Fehlerbeschreibung.


----------



## Schaaaf (11. Okt 2010)

Er fragt nach dem Passwort und anschließend gibt er folgendes aus :

mysqladmin : connect to server at "127.0.0.1" failed
error: "Access denied for user "root"@"localhost" (using password: YES)" 

Was nun?


----------



## z-mon (11. Okt 2010)

Schaaaf hat gesagt.:


> Er fragt nach dem Passwort und anschließend gibt er folgendes aus :
> 
> mysqladmin : connect to server at "127.0.0.1" failed
> error: "Access denied for user "root"@"localhost" (using password: YES)"
> ...



Die Fehlermeldung scheint ja eindeutig zu sein.
Bist du dir sicher das du die richtigen Accountdaten angibst? Hast du vielleicht bei der Installation einen zusätzlichen Benutzer angelegt und versuchst (aus versehen) nun mit dem PW von dem neuen User über den Benutzer root dich einzuloggen?

Ich weiß nicht ob die commands bei Windows 1:1 sind, aber hast du schon einmal probiert dich über die Konsole mit dem Befehl "mysql -u root -p" auf den MySQL Server einzuloggen?

EDIT: Versuch auch mal den MySQL Server über die Dienste manuell neu zu starten und dich anschließend erneut einzuloggen.


----------



## Schaaaf (12. Okt 2010)

Hey,

habe MySQL neu installiert. Den MySQL Server konfiguriert. Beim Ausführen stoppt er allerdings bei "apply security settings". Habe die Fehlermeldung als Anhang mitgeschickt.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Okt 2010)

port 3306 offen? Firewall aktiv?


----------



## XHelp (12. Okt 2010)

Wie hast du es denn DEinstalliert? Im letzen Teil der Meldung steht ja genau das erklärt.


----------



## z-mon (12. Okt 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> port 3306 offen? Firewall aktiv?



Also wenn die Zugangsdaten stimmen tippe ich auch mal auf die FW. Bitte überprüfe mal deine Sicherheitseinstellungen und deaktiviere deine FW zu Testzwecken mal.


----------



## Schaaaf (13. Okt 2010)

Habe den Fehler in 
_mysqladmin -u root -h localhost -p ping_
gefunden:
Zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt es noch gar kein Passwort. Ein einfaches ENTER genügt und es läuft wie geschmiert.

Danke an alle.


----------



## z-mon (13. Okt 2010)

Schaaaf hat gesagt.:


> Habe den Fehler in
> _mysqladmin -u root -h localhost -p ping_
> gefunden:
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt es noch gar kein Passwort. Ein einfaches ENTER genügt und es läuft wie geschmiert.
> ...



Aha .. also waren es doch die Zugangsdaten. 

Dann mal viel Erfolg mit deinem DB Server. 

Grüße


----------

